# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Grundsatzdiskussion über wissenschaftliche Studien

## georg

In einem anderen Thread wurde das Thema wissenschaftliche Studien angesprochen. Dieser Thread hier soll das nun weiterführen.
Bitte Posts aus dem anderen Thread hier zitieren wenn darauf geantwortet wird. Danke.

Als Beginn ein paar Anregungen aus der wissenschaftlichen Praxis:  :Wink: 

*A Guide to Understanding Journal Phraseology*

The author writes:_ It has long been known._
REALLY means:_ I haven't bothered to look it up._

The author writes: _It is believed._
REALLY means:_ I think._

The author writes:_ It is generally believed._
REALLY means: _A couple of other guys think so too.
_ 
The author writes:_ It is not unreasonable to assume._
REALLY means: _If you believe this, you'll believe anything.
_
The author writes: _Of great theoretical importance._
REALLY means: _I find it kind of interesting._

The author writes: _Of great practical importance._
REALLY means: _I can get some mileage out of it.
_
The author writes: _Typical results are shown._
REALLY means: _The best results are shown._

The author writes: _Three samples were chosen for further study._
REALLY means:  _The others didn't make sense, so we ignored them._

The author writes: _The 4 hour sample was not studied._
REALLY means: _I dropped it on the floor._

The author writes: _The 4 hour determination may not be significant._
REALLY means: _I dropped it on the floor, but scooped most of it up._

The author writes: _The significance of these results is unclear._
REALLY means: _Look at the pretty artifact._

The author writes: _It has not been possible to provide definitive answers._
REALLY means:_ The experiment was negative, but at least I can publish the data somewhere.
_
The author writes:  _Correct within an order of magnitude._
REALLY means: _Wrong._

The author writes: _It might be argued that._
REALLY means:_ I have such a good answer for that objection that I shall now raise it._

The author writes: _Much additional work will be required._
REALLY means: _This paper is not very good, but neither are all the others in this miserable field.
_
The author writes: _These investigations proved highly rewarding._
REALLY means: _My grant is going to be renewed._

The author writes: _I thank Smith for assistance with the experiments and Jones for useful discussions on the interpretation of the data._
REALLY means: _ Smith did the experiment and Jones explained it to me._

 :Devil:

----------


## klamsi

Haha, da san a paar schmankerl dabei.  :Cool: 




> Bitte Posts aus dem anderen Thread hier zitieren wenn darauf geantwortet wird. Danke.


Aber ned dass da jetzt a Wettbewerb entsteht wer am häufigsten Zitiert wird...  :Wink:

----------


## Tyrolens

Tust du lesen: www.amazon.de/Struktur-wissen.../dp/3518276255Und hört euch mal die Interviews mit Heisenberg auf Youtube an.  :Wink:

----------


## georg

Falls es wem interessiert: Hier der Link zu einer wirklich interessanten Studie über die Simulation der Fortbewegung von Landdinosaurieren.  :Smile: 
March of the Titans: The Locomotor Capabilities of Sauropod Dinosaurs

----------


## georg

> Solche Sätze zeigen wunderbar, die "Aussagekraft" von div. Studien, die Falsch-Interpretationen und die Steuerung des Ergebnisses durch den Versuchsaufbau:
> Bei diesen Studien mit den Untrainierten wurde wahrscheinlich in der GA Gruppe der ebenso geringe Umfang gewählt, wie in der Intensivgruppe. Der Versuchszeitraum wahrscheinlich auf ein paar Monate (oder gar nur Wochen) eingeschränkt.
> Kunststück, daß hier bei der Intensiv-Gruppe mehr rauskommt.


 Wahrscheinlich, vermutlich, eventuell... mankra, komm bitte mit Argumenten, so kenne ich dich nicht wieder. Das kann doch niemand ernst nehmen.




> Wäre alles so Eitel/Sonnenschein, woher kommen diese Unterschiede, es geht nicht um kleine Abweichungen, sondern um gegenläufige Ergebnisse.


 Tatsächlich in den Studien, oder in den Berichten, Interpretationen, Werbeprospekten, Websites? Hast du die Studien im Original gelesen, dass du das sagen kannst? Und ganz ehrlich: Ich hätte wohl nicht die Kompetenz wirklich herauszulesen was da wie und warum gemacht wurde und nochmals ganz ehrlich ich trau es dir auch nicht zu. Wir müssen den wissenschaftlichen Konsens der das Wissen darstellt, glauben. Aber gerade in der heutigen Zeit wo jeder Halb- und Vollidiot eine seriös aussehende Website aufstellen kann ist es für Laien schwer herauszufinden was gerade aktuelle Lehre darstellt, was irgendein Hersteller versucht zu etablieren, und was parawissenschaftlicher esonazischei$dreck ist (ok, letzteres kann man mit Hirnbenutzung gerade noch erkennen, wobei ich da langsam auch an der Menschheit verzweifle).

Es ist nicht leicht aber mit deiner Einstellung (vermutlich haben die wahrscheinlich geschummelt um eventuell...) kommt man nicht wirklich weiter und das generell allen zu unterstellen ist - gelinde gesagt - etwas sehr weit hergeholt.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

Ja, das Thema Wissenschaft. Ohne die Wissenschaft würden wir hier im Board immer noch auf viereckigen Steinrädern DH fahren gehen. Diese Wissenschaft, die sich quasi durch Falsifikation mehr und mehr kristallisiert hat, die hat uns weiter gebracht. Wissenschaft heißt doch, Behauptungen aufzustellen, die jederzeit nachprüfbar sein sollen. Somit tun sich "Unwahrheiten" sicher auf dauer schwer, weil es einen eifrigen Kollegen egal welcher Richtung gibt, der die Behauptung des anderen vernichten und wiederlegen will. Im Naturwissenschaftlichen Bereich sind die Fächer wie Physik, Chemie usw. sicher die, die wissenschaftlich am Saubersten arbeiten (müssen). In der Medizin ist das anders, weil Forscher sein und Arzt sein zum Teil schwierig ist. In der Physik gibt es Formeln, das ist etwas ziemlich klares Grundgerüst.
Unser Körperfunktionen sind noch lange nicht restlos erforscht worden, gewisse Modelle, wie schon geschrieben, auch nicht immer frei von Lücken. Andererseits gibt es immer gewisse "Schulen", also Lehrmeinungen, aber oft in einem Fall kein klares "Richtig" oder "Falsch". Daher 5 Ärzte, 5 Meinungen. Weiters die Industrie, die ja so oft Unterstützer dieser teuren Forschung ist. Natürlich kann das nicht ohne Auswirkung auf gewisse Ergebnisse bleiben. Und zu guter Letzt bleiben die Wissenschaftler immer noch Menschen und der Mensch ist keine Maschine, er verarbeitet Fakten nicht wie ein PC. Alles wird zusätzlich an gewisse Erfahrungen gekoppelt, verarbeitet. Wir sind durch die Evolution darauf angepasst, das zu sehen, was wir zu unserem Leben brauchen. Viele Dinge aber sehen wir nicht, somit fehlt uns auch ein Teil der Wirklichkeit. Klingt alles sehr philosophisch, ist es auch. Will damit nur sagen, dass Irren Menschlich ist und man selbst nie davor gefeit ist, seiner Selbsttäuschung zu verfallen.

----------


## georg

Full ack oder +1 wie des jetzt heißt.

OT: 


> In der Medizin ist das anders, weil Forscher sein und Arzt sein zum Teil schwierig ist.


 Nicht nur - es gibt dafür von Nichtmedizinern eine Erklärung die viele Ärzte aber nicht einmal kennen wollen:  :Wink:   :Devil: 
Das Doktoratsstudium eines naturwissenschaftlichen Faches wie Chemie, Mathematik, Physik, Biologie, .. ist immer mit einer wissenschaftlichen Arbeit verbunden. Das Doktoratsstudium der Medizin ist keine wissenschaftliche Ausbildung sondern hochqualifiziertes Handwerk ähnlich einem Dipl. Ing. Das hören Ärzte in der Regel nicht gerne, es ist aber so und das paßt auch genau so, da Ärzte keine Wissenschaftler sein müssen/können/wollen. Daher tun sich imho Ärzte die wissenschaftliche Studien lesen (müssen) und/oder in der Wissenschaft tätig sind (am Anfang zumindest) schwer, denn den Beruf Arzt ausüben und gleichzeitg zu forschen und dabei das wissenschaftliche Arbeiten zu erlernen stelle ich mir sehr mühsam vor. (Außerdem setzt das voraus, dass der Betreffende erkannt hat, dass das wissenschaftliche Arbeiten während des Studiums nicht präsent war.)  :Wink: 
OT Ende

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

Genau so isses es. Mittlerweile ist bei uns ja eine wissenschaftliche Arbeit Pflicht, früher im Rigorosum nur optional. 
Bei uns in Graz herrschte da ein rauer Wind, weil unsere Arbeiten sehr streng benotet wurden(trotz fehlender wissenschaftlicher Ausbildung), hätte dem einen oder anderen das Studium gekostet. 
Mittlerweile gibt es aber das Studium der medizinischen Wissenschaften. Hab ich mir mal überlegt, bin aber lieber der Praktiker.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

Genau so isses es. Mittlerweile ist bei uns ja eine wissenschaftliche Arbeit Pflicht, früher im Rigorosum nur optional. 
Bei uns in Graz herrschte da ein rauer Wind, weil unsere Arbeiten sehr streng benotet wurden(trotz fehlender wissenschaftlicher Ausbildung), hätte dem einen oder anderen Kollegen von mir fast das Studium gekostet. 
Mittlerweile gibt es aber das Studium der medizinischen Wissenschaften, postgraduell (dr. med.scie.), nochmal 3 Jahre dranhängen. Hab ich mir mal überlegt, bin aber lieber der Praktiker. Obwohl ich mich heute wieder mit einigen Studien zwecks Fortbildung den ganzen Tag beschäftigen durfte.

----------


## Tyrolens

Nur weil einer einen echten Doktortitel hat, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass er über wissenschaftliches Verständnis verfügt. Er wird schon halbwegs das wissenschaftliche Handwerk beherrschen, aber das führt bloß wieder zu relativ banalen Modellen.
Grundsätzlich sind wir ja noch immer nur so weit, dass wir mit Modellen arbeiten können. Modelle sind aber eben auch bloß stark vereinfacht. Ist ja ein Klassiker: "Keep it simple". 
Selbst in der Mathematik, die ja die klarste aller Wissenschaften ist, haut das nicht einwandfrei hin. Kurt Gödel hat da Interessantes über Widersprüchlichkeit und Unlösbarkeit geschrieben. 

Das ist alles nicht so schlimm, so lange man sich auf den vorgegebenen Pfaden bewegt. Also die xte Studie zu xyz ist relativ einfach machbar, auch wenn extrem viel Arbeit dran hängt, wobei, wer hat schon n>1000? Meistens sind die Stichproblem ja schon zu klein usw, usw. Aber viel weiter lässt man einen Forscher auch heute nicht gehen, jedenfalls einen Jungen und dementsprechend fad sind leider viele Ergebnisse, weil da eben mehr bekanntes Wissen verwaltet wird, als neues geschaffen. 
Ich darf mich ja viel mit so netten "Studien" von oder von NGOs in Auftrag gegeben oder zumindest aus ihrem Nahebereich stammend, auseinandersetzen. Da wird dann in einer Mini Stichprobe festgestellt, dass man in Urin Glyphosat nachweisen kann, was ein riesiges Theater auslöst, aber einen wissenschaftlichen Gehalt von nahe Null liefert, aber durchaus Konsequenzen ausläsen kann. 

Aber nun, worauf ich eigentlich hinaus wollte: Die richtig großen Hämmer, die halt zumindest mich interessieren, die sind nicht nur durch Jahre oder Jahrzehnte lange Arbeit entstanden, sondern vor allem auch durch eine mächtige Portion an Intuition und wie die funktioniert, weiß man halt auch heute nicht. Da kann dir einer ein Ergebnis sagen, aber nicht den Lösungsweg und das ist halt ein bisschen ein Problem, in der Welt der Wissenschaft. Schaut euch dazu mal an, wie das Hintergrundgeräusch des Universums entdeckt wurde. Eine sehr amüsante Sache. 

Ich glaube halt, dass auch Wissenschaft etwas offener sein sollte. Verlangt natürlich auch, dass man weiß, wie man mit wissenschaftlichen Ergebnissen umzugehen hat und das können, aus eigener Erfahrung, nur die allerwenigsten.

----------


## mankra

> Wahrscheinlich, vermutlich, eventuell... mankra, komm bitte mit Argumenten, so kenne ich dich nicht wieder. Das kann doch niemand ernst nehmen.


Das ist Deine Meinung.
Du kannst natürlich mit dem Totschlagargument: Hast Du alles im Original gelesen jede Aussage ins lächerliche ziehen.
Damit könnte man auch jede Verschwörrungstheorie nähren: Warst Du selbst schon auf dem Mond und hast die Fußspuren gesehen, sicher sagen zu könne, die Ami´s waren auf dem Mond?
usw.
Es gibt Versuche/Studien/wissenschaftliche Arbeiten, egal wie das Kind genannt wird, welche 100% nachvollziehbare Ergebnisse hervorbringt (Wasser schmilzt bei 0° und verdampft bei 100°, bei 1bar, jederzeit nachvollziehbar) und Bereiche, wo noch zuviele unterschiedliche und tw. unbekannte Variablen mitspielen, wie in dem Ausgangsthema Sport/Regeneration/Ernährung. Durch Auswahl der Testpersonen und weitere äußerer Umstände läßt sich das Ergebnis recht einfach steuern.
Netterweise hast Du die aufgezählten Beispiel nicht zitiert, bzw. gehst nicht darauf ein, warum Studien zum gleichen Thema zu solch wiedersprülichlen Ergebnissen kommen......

Nun abschließend mein Gegenargument: 
Hast Du alle Studien im Original gelesen, dass Du Dir das Recht herausnimmst, meine Meinung so ins lächerliche zu ziehen?

Noch bißerl etwas zum einlesen:
www.aerzteblatt.de/archiv/74299
www.aerzteblatt.de/archiv/74522




> Hintergrund: Verschiedene Untersuchungen der letzten Jahre haben gezeigt, dass von pharmazeutischen Unternehmen finanzierte Studien häufig ein für den Wirkstoff des Sponsors positives Ergebnis haben. Außerdem wurden unterschiedliche Formen der Einflussnahme auf Arzneimittelstudien durch Pharmafirmen aufgezeigt.


www.aerzteblatt.de/archiv/74299

Mehr bei Tante Google, Stichwort Sponsoring medizinische Studien. 

Noch einfacher, da keine gesetzlichen Auflagen, die Steuerung von Studien zur Ernährung oder Trainingslehre.
Ausgangslage war, dass es irgendwo eine Studie gab, dass Training einzig im intensiveren Bereich sinnvoll sei und GA Training sinnlos, Zeitverschwendung sei. Hierbei hab gegengehalten, dass eine Studie so ziemlich gar nix aussagt, da diese sich durch Propandenauswahl, etc. dementsprechend steuern lässt. Es gibt sicher zig Studien, die zu einem anderen Ergebnis kommen, dass GA Training als Fundament eine höhere Leistungsfähigkeit erzeugt, usw.

Wenn es Deine Meinung ist, dass auch in der Medizin alles 100% eindeutig mit Ja/Nein beantwortet werden kann, OK, ist so, aber Du  nimmst Dir zu viel heraus, anderen Ihre gegenteilige Meinung ins lächerliche zu ziehen.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

Sehr viele Dinge wie z.B. die Kosmische Hintergrundstrahlung sind ja zufällig entdeckt worden, das in diesem Fall von von Nichtwissenschaftlern, was sicher gewisse Leute bis heute ein Dorn im Auge ist, da die beiden Entdecker auch noch den Nobelpreis erhalten haben. Astrophysik ist nebenbei mein Steckenpferd, da muß es wissenschaftlich sehr sauber zugehen. Und man sieht es funktioniert, was man an den Vorhersagen gewisser von Kometen etc. Bahnen erkennt. 
DAS die Pharmaindustrie eine riesige Lobby hat, nicht nur in der medizinischen Wissenschaft, sondern überhaupt, ist glaub ich unumstritten. Nachdem gewisse Pharmaka Milliardenumsätze bescheren, geht es wie immer... ums Geld. Leider ist die Medizin von der Pharmalobby abhängig, weil Medizin teuer ist und wer soll die Studien sonst bezahlen? Das ist leider der Zwiespalt, indem sich viele Ärzte befinden.
Ich selber hab sogar meine Arbeit am Pharmakologischen Institut verfasst und habe da gewisse Dinge mitbekommen. (will dazu nicht mehr sagen).
Medizin wird vielleicht NIE 100% eindeutig sein, weil wir als Menschen viel zu komplex sind und wie es beim Universum ist; vielleicht können wird nie die das "Ganze" erfassen.
Habe nach der Diskussion mit meinem Trainer gesprochen, sehr erfahren und selber erfolgreicher MTB und Triathlet-Semiprofi. Hab ihn ohne zu beeinflussen befragt, wie er zum Training im DH steht. Seine Meinung war: "GA IST, der Grundstock auch für anaeorbe Sportarten, ganz klar. Man fährt nie hunderprozent im anaeroben Bereich und die Regeneration ist auch besser. Darum heißt es Grundlagen..
Intervalltraining kann ich machen, wenn man Fortgeschrittener ist, sonst verheizt du dich...."
Sprich genau meine Meinung. Egal, ob irgendeine Studie was Anderes sagt.

----------


## georg

> Du kannst natürlich mit dem Totschlagargument: Hast Du alles im Original gelesen jede Aussage ins lächerliche ziehen.
> Damit könnte man auch jede Verschwörrungstheorie nähren: Warst Du selbst schon auf dem Mond und hast die Fußspuren gesehen, sicher sagen zu könne, die Ami´s waren auf dem Mond?


Mankra, ich schätze deine Meinung zu technischen Themen sehr aber genau das was du jetzt hervorkramst war mein Anliegen: Du schlägst alles mit den "wahrscheinlich, eventuell" tot, ich habe später geschrieben dazu müßtest du das alles gelesen haben -  mit "alles" meine ich nicht alles Weltwissen sondern die Sachen die du als vermutlich gefälscht hinstellst. Damit ziehst du die Aussage von MarookPhoto ins Lächerliche genau so wie ich, wenn ich behaupte um das zu beurteilen müßtest du das alles gelesen haben.
Natürlich kannst du und ich nicht alles lesen, nicht alles wissen und auch nicht alles verstehen, daher müssen wir den Erklärungen und Interpretationen glauben.
Natürlich hätte MarookPhoto seine Behauptungen auch referenzieren müssen. Wenn das deine Intention war, dann war das in Ordnung, und ich schließe mich dem an, denn ich glaube darauf warten wir immer noch.  :Big Grin: 

Wie auch immer, man kann alles anzweifeln: Von der Mondlandung bis zur Erfindung des Rades oder das wir real leben also uns überhaupt alles nur einbilden, uswusf. aber das ist kein gangbarer Weg. Das führt max zur paranoiden Schizophrenie.  :Big Grin:  Daher muß man Dinge die allgemein anerkannt sind, einfach einmal glauben bis uns Leute denen wir mehr glauben  :Wink:  sgaen, dass das Gegenteil bewiesen ist. Das kann schnell gehen oder unendlich lange dauern, oder es passiert nie, weil die Hypthese einfach stimmt.

Natürlich können Studien manipuliert werden. "Glaube keiner Statistik die du selber nicht gefälscht hast." ist das dafür gängige Wort, und es bedarf nicht einmal der Fälschung. Es gibt es immer wieder Studien deren Ergebnis merkwürdig sind - nicht nur in der Pharma gibt es starke Lobbys - aber hier muß man auch die Relationen sehen. Selbst in der Pharma sind das zwar von merkwürdig über skandalös bis tragische Vorkomnisse, aber es sind in der Masse trotzdem Einzelfälle. Alleine, dass viele davon bekannt werden ist Grund genug das System an sich nicht anzuzweifeln - trotzdem kann alles immer verbessert werden und natürlich ist nicht alles Eitel, Wonne, Sonnenschein.

Bei uns ist es Mode, dass Wissenschaft & Forschung total öde, überflüssig und Geldverschwendung ist. Daher wird vieles im privaten Bereich gemacht und dort - im Gegensatz zur öffentlichen Forschung - geht es nur um eines und das ist Geld. Egal welcher Bereich. Klarerweise wird eine Firma die eine Studie finanziert versuchen das Ergebnis zu Ihren Gunsten zu beeinflussen. Würd' ich auch versuchen. Um mal einen Lieblingsspruch von mir anzubringen: Werbung ist keine Independent Doku. Das gilt natürlich auch für Studien die von irgendjemanden der ein Interesse in diesem Bereich hat finanziert werden. Trotzdem muß man das in Relation sehen: Nur weil es Firma x finanziert, die ein Produkt y auf den Markt bringen will, heißt es nicht dass die Studie z daher geschoben ist.
Aber klar: Ich bin sofort bei dir, wenn du forderst, dass für unabhängige Studien mehr Kohle locker gemacht gehört. Denn darum geht es im Endeffekt. Wer Leistung will, muß sie bezahlen. Wenn die öffentliche Hand das nicht bezahlen will oder kann, dann muß es jemand anderer machen.

Um mal zur Pharma zurückzukehren weil die ja gerne als böses Beispiel hergenommen wird: Gerade in der Pharma gibt es die strengsten gesetzlichen Vorschriften. Die Fahrzeugindustrie zB hat lächerliche Vorschriften im Vergleich zu Eisenbahn und Flugzeugindustrie. Und diese haben wieder lächerliche Vorschriften im Vergleich zur Pharma. Die Qualitätssicherung und Vorschriften in diesem Bereich sind sonst nirgends zu finden. Schonmal GMP gearbeitet? Da schei$t du dich an, wenn du Fahrzeugindustrie gewohnt bist. Ernsthaft. Das gilt auch für Studien. Die Leute glauben, und ich sehe das auch immer wieder hier im Forum,  da können die Firmen reinschreiben und reinpfuschen was die wollen. Bull$hit. Wer das tatsächlich machen würde der riskiert Kopf und Kragen. Da geht es nicht um Bagatellkohle sondern die FDA reißt dir den Hintern auf wenn du da Blödsinn baust.
Da können maximal Statistiken etwas geschönt werden, usw das wars auch schon aber "Auswahl der Testpersonen", das würden sich einige wohl gerne wünschen. Das geht so weit, dass es vereinzelt gesetzliche Vorschriften gibt die mit der wissenschaftlichen Entwicklung nicht Schritt halten und dadurch kontraproduktiv wirken können.

Es ist Marktwirtschaft: Ein neues Medikament wird sicherlich nur dann auf den Markt gebracht wenn es Kohle einbringt. Dh. Viagra hat Priorität 1 und Malaria hat Priorität "Solange wir nicht gezwungen werden, kann das warten" - und Malaria hätte noch vergleichsweise einen großen Markt. Das ist bei aller ethischen Bedenklichkeit eine rein marktwirtschaftliche Entscheidung. Gerade wir in Österreich/Europa haben ja eklige Beispiele, Stichwort Immuno. Und wenn die Amerikaner uns Europäer nicht gezwungen hätten eine ordentliche Gesetzgebung  zu schaffen hätten wir in Europa in der Pharma immer noch "Immuno und Grünenthal" Zustände um mal auf die Vergangenheit zu referenzieren.
Natürlich machen nicht nur Phramagegner Panikmache sondern ebenfalls  die Pharma: Muß man sich nur die FSME Plakate von Baxter ansehen mit dem riesigen Zeck der über den kleinen, armen Kinder schwebt, bereit zum Angriff. Und das ist noch ein harmloses Beispiel. By the way: Die meisten Ärzte die nicht direkt mit Pharma zu tun haben, haben wenig, vielleicht zu wenig Ahnung davon. Die kompetenten Leute in dem Bereich sind Biologen und Chemiker. Das sind nämlich die, die den Ärzten erklären, warum und wieso welcher Wirkstoff gegen was hilft.  :Stick Out Tongue:   Apropos: Ob es wirklich so toll ist, dass Pharmareferenten einzelne Ärzte besuchen oder zu Kongressen einladen und so quasi als Fortbildung die neuesten Methoden und/oder Mittelchen vorstellen ist sicherlich fragwürdig. Aber wer hat einen besseren Vorschlag?
Trotzdem: Die Pharma baut die Medikamente die uns allen über das eine oder ander Übel  hinweghelfen sei es solchen $hit wie Viagra oder tatsächlich lebensnotwendige Mittelchen. Sie verdienen gutes Geld damit und das ist verdammt nochmal auch ihr gutes Recht. Wie alle Märkte muß natürlich auch ideser Markt reguliert werden und das wird er. Es gibt schwarze Schafe und Flecken, inkompetente und korrupte, und Raum für Verbesserungen, aber im Grund funktioniert es.

Es geht einfach nur darum das Gehirn nicht nur herumzutragen sondern auch einzusetzen. Das heißt, ich kann nicht hergehen und grundsätzlich alles anzweifeln, aber es ist natürlich nicht alles Eitel-Wonne-Sonnenschein.  Denn diese beiden Extreme sind - wie so oft - kein gangbarer Weg um rationale Entscheidungen zu fällen. Eine Entscheidung zu treffen heißt aber nicht, mich selber in allen möglichen Gebieten zum Experten zu machen - das ist in unserer komplexen Welt nicht möglich - aber zumindest ein Maß an Informationen herbeizuschaffen die mir das ermöglichen. Wissenschaftliche Studien sind die Grundlage für diese Informationen.

----------


## Tyrolens

Erst mal sollte man sich das Grundlagenwissen aneignen, egal was man vor hat, aber ohne wird auch das Lesen aufbereiteter Studien schwierig.

An die hehren Ziele der Universitäten glaube ich nicht. Egal ob privat oder öffentlich, im Wesentlichen geht es immer darum, die eigene Position abzusichern, an der Uni akademisch etwas härter, in der Privatwirtschaft zählen mehr die Ergebnisse und wie man die so hin bekommt, dass man zB eine Zulassung bekommt. Ganz so schlimm oder gar so wenig Spielraum haben die Unternehmen da nicht, jedenfalls die großen mit Sitz in Basel.  :Wink:  


@Wyatt_Erb: Der Witz an der Sache war doch, dass man in der Wissenschaft wusste, dass es die Hintergrundstrahlung gibt, aber man konnte es einfach nicht beweisen und das ist generell ein großes Problem unserer Wissenschaft heute. Alles was nicht ganz wasserdicht bewiesen werden kann, existiert nicht. Ich glaube, Georg ist so ein Verfechter der wasserdicht-Sichtweise. Ich sehe das eher lockerer, weil man sich dadurch einfach vieler möglicherweise richtigen, aber zumindest guten Sichtweisen beraubt. Aber selbst wenn du es beweisen kannst, bekommst du von der herrschenden Lehre regelmäßig eines auf den Kopf. Non possum.  :Wink: 

Sehr anschauliche Geschichte: Die der Transposone und Barbara McClintocks.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

oder Peter Higgs, der endlich 50 Jahre nachdem er das Higgs-Boson mathematisch vorhergesagt hat, endlich den Nobelpreis bekommen hat. Der war seiner Zeit von dem weit voraus....bis man es erst im Experiment 50 Jahre später nachweisen konnte..Wow!

----------


## Tyrolens

Und nun stellt sich die Frage: Beschäftige ich mich mit dem, was bereits bewiesen wurde oder dem, was es erst hypothetisch gibt. Da bin ich meiner Zeit lieber voraus.  :Smile: 

In der Praxis, je nach Branche natürlich, verwende ich alles, was funktioniert. Egal ob das nun bewiesen wurde oder common sense ist. Ich sehe das pragmatisch. Bin aber kein richtiger Wissenschaftler modernen Zuschnitts. Feynman hatte da mal interessantes zu, er nannte das "cargo science" gesagt. Die meisten tun nur so, als wären sie wissenschaftlich, das meiste wird und als wissenschaftlich verkauft. Wissenschaftlicher Gehalt aber in Wirklichkeit nahe Null. 
Und dann kommt doch wieder einer wie Heisenberg und haut die newton'sche Welt ein, die tausende male bewiesen war.  :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

Ihr sehts das viel zu eindimensional.  :Smile:  Ihr könnt nicht Beispiele aus der Pharma bringen und den gleichen Maßstab auf physikalische Revolutionen anwenden. Das eine ist Anwendungforschung das andere ist Grundlagenforschung. Das ist wie Wurstsemmel und Käsebrot. Bei Anwendungsforschung muß ich strikt arbeiten: Was nicht bewiesen werden kann existiert nicht. Wenn das nicht gemacht wird, dann sterben Leute. In der Grundlagenforschung kann ich mich aus dem Fenster lehnen bis ich rausfalle. Ob unten das Gänsedauenkissen steht und mich sanft auffängt evtl mit einem Nobelpreis oder ich auf steinharten Beton zerplatze weiß ich vielleicht erst in 50 Jahren.  :Wink:

----------


## Tyrolens

Nicht so theatralisch, bitte. Durch Medikamenteneinsatz sterben auch heute noch Menschen und das wird relativ gelassen hin genommen, weil eben auch heute noch niemand so genau weiß, welche Wirkungen Medikamente entfalten können. Ich glaube, dass hier viele Bereiche der Physik zum Beispiel bei weitem konkreter und exakter sind, als die im Heuhaufen stochernde Pharmabranche. Das wird zwar mit der Zeit besser, aber dauert halt. Das erste Insulin war eine krasse Sache. Heute sind die Wirkstoffe schon ziemlich gut. Zum Glück haben wir die Gentechnik.

----------


## georg

Was ist daran theatralisch wenn ich euch darauf hinweise Grundlagen- und Anwendungsforschung nicht zu vermischen? Und warum legst du dich schon wieder auf Pharma fest (Medikamenteneinsatz)? Anwendungsforschung gibt es in vielen Bereichen. Und da ist es nun mal so: Wenn Schei$e gebaut wird, sterben Leute.
Ja, durch Medikamenteneinsatz können auch Leute draufgehen. Genauso wie im Straßenverkehr. Oder beim Biken. Wir hören deswegen auch nicht auf in Flugzeuge zu steigen oder Radfahren zu gehen? Genauso blöde wäre es keine Medikamente zu nehmen nur weil ein geringer Prozentsatz an Nebenwirkungen Schaden nehmen kann.
Jede Forschung stochert im Heuhaufen, oder hat klare Wege und Ziele bzw alle denkabren und undenkbaren Varianten dazwischen. Kommt nur drauf an welche Fragen und Bereiche ich gerade betrachten will.
Deine Fixierung auf Pharma finde ich schon etwas eigenartig.

----------


## Tyrolens

Ich bin doch nicht fixiert, aber Pharma ist sicher ein gutes Beispiel, weil komplex, relativ unerforscht und von hoher Relevanz. 

Ich glaube nicht, dass zwischen Grundlagen- und Anwendungsforschung zu unterscheiden ist, weil die Anwendungsforschung doch auf der Grundlagenforschung aufbaut und damit alle Eigenschaften übertragen werden, egal ob von Vorteil oder nachteilig. Siehst man doch schön an der Gentechnik. Einen Dreck wissen wir, aber wir machen das beste draus.

Warum du dich angepisst fühlst, weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht hängst du zu sehr an deiner Wirklichkeit.

----------


## georg

Ich gebe dir Recht, dass Pharma ein gutes Beispiel abgibt: Es gibt wohl kaum einen Bereich wo jemand mit einem kleinen Fehler so viele Leute schädigen/umlegen kann.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Wie auch immer in praktisch jeder Diskussion, Post usw der mit Wissenschaft/Forschung zusammenhängt bringst du irgendein Negativbeispiel oder einen Seitenhieb gegen die Pharma. Das ist mir aufgefallen und deswegen wollte ich mal nachfragen.

Grundlagen- und Anwendungsforschung sind zwei verschiedene Dinge. Natürlich gibt es auch Projekte wo sich das überschneiden kann. Aber i.A. hat man auf der einen Seite  viele Freiheiten (eigentlich nur beschränkt durch Ressourcen) und auf der anderen Seite ein je nach Gebiet sehr enges Korsett an gesetzlichen Bestimmungen, Kontrollen, Auflagen. Ich weiß nicht wie etwas noch verschiedener sein kann.

Gentchnik ist ein hervorragendes Beispiel dafür: Das gibts Grundlagenforschung und eben konkrete Anwendungsfälle. In der Grundlagenforschung kannst parktisch alles machen, aber versuch mal ein konkretes Projekt im Feld zu starten. Es ist natürlich so, dass du und ich einen Dreck davon wissen oder verstehen, das würde ich aber nicht verallgemeinern.

Ich fühle mich überhaupt nicht angepisst, im Gegenteil mir macht das Spaß. Vor allem wenn dann immer wieder solche Aussagen kommen wie
"im Heuhaufen stochernde Pharmabranche"
"Gentechnik. Einen Dreck wissen wir"
"Vielleicht hängst du zu sehr an deiner Wirklichkeit."
"Georg ist so ein Verfechter der wasserdicht-Sichtweise."
...
 :Big Grin: 

PS und edit: Nur so als Randbemerkung: Als lohnenderes Feinbild als die Pharma würde ich mir eher die Lebensmittelindustrie aussuchen. Das finde ich persönlich wirklich eklig. Aber Geschmäcker sind verschieden und auf die Pharma zu dreschen ist beim durchschnittlichen Stadtbobo derzeit mächtig angesagt, also kann man mit dem Thema im Smalltalk sicherlich punkten..  :Smile:   :Devil:   :Mr Purple:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

Man merkt die Winterzeit ist da. Weniger Biken, mehr Zeit für akademische Diskussionen... :Wink: Dann werd ich doch nochmal auf mein Plastik Roß springen heute...

----------


## Tyrolens

Hey, Wetter ist doch gut. heute 15°C.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

www.spiegel.de/spiegelwissen/...-a-934517.html

Interessanter Artikel, passt gut zum Thema! Nachdem mir alle Bikes geklaut wurden, ist nix mit Biken......

----------


## klamsi

> www.spiegel.de/spiegelwissen/...-a-934517.html
> 
> Interessanter Artikel, passt gut zum Thema! Nachdem mir alle Bikes geklaut wurden, ist nix mit Biken......


Beileid...

Der Artikel im Economist ist vl. auch ganz interessant: www.economist.com/news/leader...nce-goes-wrong

----------


## Tyrolens

Das hat Feynman mal in einem Interview erklärt, dass das größte Problem der Wissenschaft ihr Erfolg ist. Denn auf diesen Zug will jeder aufspringen.

----------


## georg

Ich glaube ja, dass viele Leute eine total unrealistische - weil idealisierte - Vorstellung von Wissenschaft haben. Einerseits soll Wissenschaft in der Vorstellung der Gesellschaft zweckfrei, also unbeeinflußt von sämtlichen materiellen Einflüssen sein und nur der Erkenntnis dienen, andererseits nicht zwecklos, also einen konkreten Nutzen bieten. Das ist aber praktisch unmöglich, das widerspricht sich selbst. Wenn ein Unternehmen - Unternehmen sind im Übrigen verpflichtet gewinnorientiert zu arbeiten bzw. es zumindest zu versuchen  :Wink:  - eine Forschung finanziert, dann verspricht es sich klarerweise einen Nutzen davon. Bei staatlich finanzierter Forschung ist das nicht anders - erstens will der Staat einen "Nutzen" sehen, und zweitens versprechen sich die Beteiligten irgendetwas davon zB einen Karrierevorteil.

_Ich benötige €5000.000 für eine zweijährige Forschungsarbeit.
Aha.. und worum geht es?
Um die Vergrößerung der Erkenntnis.
Oh, ein großes und ehrenwertes Ziel. Da werden Sie mit €500.000 nicht auskommen, wir geben 1.000.000!_

 :Big Grin: 

Auf der anderen Seite wäre es natürlich wichtig auch "uninteressante" Forschungsarbeit zu betreiben - egal ob man das jetzt Grundlagenforschung nennt oder Nebenschauplätze. Auch mehr negative results zu publizieren wäre wichtig alleine um duplizierte Arbeiten zu vermeiden. Irgendiwe sollten die ganzen Veröffentlichungen einfacher zu erfassen sein. Selbst jetzt - obwohl vieles gar nicht pubilziert wird - ist es unmöglich das zu überschauen, geschweige denn irgendetwas zu prüfen.
Sollte, hätte, .. wir alle können daran arbeiten das zu verbessern.  :Smile: 


@ Wyatt_Erb wegen seiner Bikes: Mein Beileid.  :Frown:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

Liest eigentlich jemand von euch den "Skeptiker", eine super Zeitschrift, wie ich finde.....Behandelt diverse Themen, UFO, Homeopathie, Handystrahlung, 2012 usw. sehr kritisch, einerseits die Mythen, als auch die "unsaubere" Wissenschaft dahinter...Gefällt mir gut und passt gut in meine "Weltanschauung".

@Beileidwünsche: Danke an Alle. Meine Rache wird furchtbar sein. Werde eine Flotte aus Kohlenstoffrädern zusammenbauen, die sich gewaschen hat. Mit oder ohne Versicherung..

----------


## georg

@skeptiker: Nur das Blog

@Rache: Siehe Bild  :Mr Purple:

----------

